# stoat attack?



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Its a sad day, i've had to rush my gaint rabbit to the vet tonight!
I went outside to find him lying out flat in his run in the pouring rain...I thought he was dead!!
I picked him up to find him breathing but very laboured. Off to the vet we went.
The vet was great he searched top to bottom to see what was wrong & found a small bite on his throat....seems to think it may be a stoat or very large rat?!
He's now being treated for shock with fluids & we will have to see what the morning brings...I'm keeping my fingers crossed for my beautiful big boy.x
We have checked his run to find that something has dug its way in, but there is no way of telling what unless we see it?:confused1:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

thereasa said:


> Its a sad day, i've had to rush my gaint rabbit to the vet tonight!
> I went outside to find him lying out flat in his run in the pouring rain...I thought he was dead!!
> I picked him up to find him breathing but very laboured. Off to the vet we went.
> The vet was great he searched top to bottom to see what was wrong & found a small bite on his throat....seems to think it may be a stoat or very large rat?!
> ...


aww poor guy  I hope he gets well soon <<hugs>>


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh no, poor bunny. Hope he gets better real quick xxx
Sending good vibes your way xxxxxxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Poor sod, hope he makes a quick recovery, hugs from carrot cottage x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope he is ok


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Omg poor thing! I hope hes better soon hun, sending my love his way


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Hoping that he makes a full recovery, lucky that you found him so quickly.
Thinking of you
DT


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone
I'm so shocked that something as small as a stoat can almost kill an 18lb rabbit. I spent £400 having a custom built, fox proof home built for him by an animal housing specialist.... I wasnt prepared for a stoat!!
I wont sleep tonight, I'm worried i'll lose him in the night?::confused1:
How do we keep them safe??


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

thereasa said:


> Thanks to everyone
> I'm so shocked that something as small as a stoat can almost kill an 18lb rabbit. I spent £400 having a custom built, fox proof home built for him by an animal housing specialist.... I wasnt prepared for a stoat!!
> I wont sleep tonight, I'm worried i'll lose him in the night?::confused1:


You have done all you can, he is in the best place for the time being with the vet.
Sending good vibes, please keep us informed
DT


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh the poor boy , what a terrible thing to happen .:frown:, I do so hope alls well in the morning . thinking of you . x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hope he will be ok. Poor wee pet.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

So far so good...I'm of to the vets to collect my big boy...he made it through the night. Hopefully I can bring him home?
I've got a builder coming round later to measure up a space for a solid base to move his house & run to.Meanwhile my utility room is "bunny ER"


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hope you have got him home now and he is feeling a bit better .


----------



## Jade-marie (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh gosh! Hope he will be ok. 
Sending warm vibes your way


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope your boy is going to be ok, sound like he should be if he's made it overnight 

I had a rabbit(Chalky) attacked by a rat and it damn near killed him. He had about 10 bite wounds all over his head and neck area and a couple just mm away from his eyes. With alot of TLC, painkillers, antibiotics and hibiscrub, he pulled thru, but the shock caused him to go blind. He was 4 when he was attacked and 8 when he died so he did well, he used to panic in a large hutch tho, he was happiest in a 4ft - 6ft would scare him.
I also went out to the shed one morning to find just fur and bones in the hutch where my old guinea pig should be  I just hope he had died and hadn't been killed, it was the worst thing ever to find.

We gutted the whole shed, put mesh on the floor then a floor on top of that, put PVC sheets over the holes and covered them then built hutches with mesh over every surface and put poison down in a bait box and into the holes and we havn't had a problem since, other than the occasional mouse!

I know what a problem the little creatures can be 

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I told my OH about this and before saying the words 'rat' and 'stoat' he instantly said it will most likely be a stoat (he used to work in the woods) I said it may be a rat or stoat and he says he has never seen or heard of a rat digging, they tend to forrage unlike the stoats..

Hope he is feeling better now


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

ive got him home now,he's really freaked out at the moment which is really strange because he is normally so fearless!
Ive put him in my isolation pen that i normally keep my ducks in during the cold spells. Its in a very quite spot in the garden, on concrete & fox proof!?
Ive had someone round today to put weld mesh on the bottom of his run,its huge because of his size(12'x12') but i'm now worried he will be to scared to go back in it when he is well? Only time & tlc will tell.

Thankyou all for your support.xxx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

So pleased to hear you have got him home .
Its a shame he is so upset , i do hope he will soon feel safe again and be able to settle down and get back to normal , i expect he is still in shock , it must have been so scarey for him .:frown:

Hugs to you both . Su x


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, cani just ask? What is Hobo? He looks a beaut?


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw poor bun. Prayers coming your way that he will be ok. At least you have him home now.:thumbup:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

thereasa said:


> Thanks, cani just ask? What is Hobo? He looks a beaut?


Hi, thanks , He is a rescue , his mother was a staffie and father we just dont know , depending on what he is doing he looks like so many different breeds ,( i would love to know what the other breed or breeds are ),Guess's are allowed , but he is a great dog .:thumbup:


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

you can deffo see the staffy? Not sure about the rest?
You cant see the staffy in mine util she rolls over & you see hear spotty belly!


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just seen this post - i hope he's ok - sending hugs from my bunch x x


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Ive had too much sun today as ive spent the day digging a trench to drop the rabbit run into so that little beasty stoat cant dig its way into my big boy again.
He's eating & still wants a fuss but he's not the same rabbit as before the attack. i hope he gets back to his old self soon, he's really nervous & very lucky the shock alone didnt finish him off?


----------

